# Chilean Rose won't eat :(



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought a Chilean Rose (female) in January, she was eating fairly well (crickets), and then just stopped. I have not changed her environment or anything, she just won't go near them. I tried locusts, and they seem to go very close, and she recils, she doesn't even kill them to get rid of them, or even retaliate. Is this normal? I know they can go periods without eating, but it's like she's aviod confronting them altogether?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry, they have a reputation for doing this. There's been reports where they have gone years without eating. As long as she still has quite a plumb abdomen and a fresh supply of water she should be fine and will start eating again when she is ready.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I really like her and was a bit worried! How often do you think I should be trying her with food, I don't want to stress her out? Been trying about once a month up to now


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Wouldn't worry. Even if she isn't about to moult or anything then Chile Rose's are renowned for just stopping for months for no reason. As long as she doens't lose too much mass she'll be ok. Just keep offering food once a week and remove if not eaten. They're a pain in the arse. Get a 2nd T if you haven't got one so buying crickets doesn't become a complete waste of money! :2thumb:

EDIT: What Bam typed much quicker than I did!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

ChrisNE said:


> Wouldn't worry. Even if she isn't about to moult or anything then Chile Rose's are renowned for just stopping for months for no reason. As long as she doens't lose too much mass she'll be ok. Just keep offering food once a week and remove if not eaten. They're a pain in the arse. Get a 2nd T if you haven't got one so buying crickets doesn't become a complete waste of money! :2thumb:


I would love a 2nd one but wasn't sure if she was avoiding food due to bad husbandry! And up to now my MHD has been getting what she won't eat, so I have one happy reptile at least


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Thanks, I really like her and was a bit worried! How often do you think I should be trying her with food, I don't want to stress her out? Been trying about once a month up to now


Yeah it's ok, mine stopped eating for a couple of months, turns out she was in pre moult. :flrt: Yours might be the same? Yeah, every couple of weeks should be fine, if she doesn't eat it then just remove the cricket and try again. 

As long as you're keeping her enclosure dry, with a water bowl (with water in, not bug gel), and provide a hide you're doing it perfect. 

Yeah I suggest you buy another one, may I suggest a GBB, they eat like no bodies business so you won't have any wasted crickets. :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I will keep an eye out next time i'm down at MPA  My fella want's an Indian Ornamental but I don't think i'm experienced enough yet!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Thanks, I will keep an eye out next time i'm down at MPA  My fella want's an Indian Ornamental but I don't think i'm experienced enough yet!


:lol2: Yeah, maybe do a bit of reading before you get one of those!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Wouldn't worry. Even if she isn't about to moult or anything then Chile Rose's are renowned for just stopping for months for no reason. As long as she doens't lose too much mass she'll be ok. Just keep offering food once a week and remove if not eaten. They're a pain in the arse. Get a 2nd T if you haven't got one so buying crickets doesn't become a complete waste of money! :2thumb:
> 
> EDIT: What Bam typed much quicker than I did!


You have to be quicker than that! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Well what do you know, got home from work today and she's made a silk 'bed'.... think she may be about to moult!


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got my porteri at SEAS and three weeks ago she moulted and eats like a pig.
What I found was she didn't lose hair or get a black rump like most of my other t's. 
So as long as she has water and is ok just let her teach you the grammy way of things ;-)


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

jb1962 said:


> I got my porteri at SEAS and three weeks ago she moulted and eats like a pig.
> What I found was she didn't lose hair or get a black rump like most of my other t's.
> So as long as she has water and is ok just let her teach you the grammy way of things ;-)


Haha 'grammy way of things' lovely way of putting it..... got to stop letting her give me a headache!


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> I got my porteri at SEAS and three weeks ago she moulted and eats like a pig.
> What I found was she didn't lose hair or get a black rump like most of my other t's.
> So as long as she has water and is ok just let her teach you the grammy way of things ;-)


ha ha our baby is due soon so be least 9 month mine has only eaten 1 locust ??????
dazzer:bash:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

dazzer2 said:


> ha ha our baby is due soon so be least 9 month mine has only eaten 1 locust ??????
> dazzer:bash:


Wow.... i'll stop worrying then if yours is still going strong!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

The longest that a tarantula has fasted before dying that I know of was just over 2 years. So you have a long while to go yet :2thumb:


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> The longest that a tarantula has fasted before dying that I know of was just over 2 years. So you have a long while to go yet :2thumb:


cheers she still plumpish an moving pretty bizzare:crazy: compared to my salmon pink who's a complete pig ha ha 
dazzer


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Just been given an emerald skeleton, any advice? It's a teeny tiny spiderling and I have nothing but Google for information


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep it like any other small sling. 
Small container 
Warm 
Slightly damp
Feed every 5-7 days


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

pray water in tub every other day and feed small crickets.. no bigger than the t's head... or use cricket drumsticks or dead cricket killed before feeding.
As for rosea the pre-moult takes ages .. grammies way ;-)


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Watch the speed of the uatuman, they can be very fast indeed, and are not afraid to bite, try and do any maintenance in the bath just incase.
Dont worry though, I had a uatuman as my second T, and never had any problems with her, you just have to be careful.
It will be a good learning curve. You are well on course to having a pokie as your third T.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine never ate since i got her nearly a year ago, had her first cricket about 2 weeks ago and she not touched one since :whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

chile roses, like many desert/arid scrub species, gorge for weeks, then fast for months. n.american aphono's do it too, so do some brachy's.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> Watch the speed of the uatuman, they can be very fast indeed, and are not afraid to bite, try and do any maintenance in the bath just incase.
> Dont worry though, I had a uatuman as my second T, and never had any problems with her, you just have to be careful.
> It will be a good learning curve. You are well on course to having a pokie as your third T.


Thanks for the advice  Sorry to be such as noob but what is a pokie? Heard the phrase a few times, not sure what it refers to though :blush:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mstypical said:


> Thanks for the advice  Sorry to be such as noob but what is a pokie? Heard the phrase a few times, not sure what it refers to though :blush:


it refers to the indian ornamental tree tarantulas of the genus poecilitheria. they are fast, bitey, & their venom can put you in hospital.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

mstypical said:


> Thanks for the advice  Sorry to be such as noob but what is a pokie? Heard the phrase a few times, not sure what it refers to though :blush:


Its what you said your fella wants to keep, what people call an indian ornamental is usually a poecilotheria regalis.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> it refers to the indian ornamental tree tarantulas of the genus poecilitheria. they are fast, bitey, & their venom can put you in hospital.


Ah yes, I know what they are now 



spicewwfc said:


> Its what you said your fella wants to keep, what people call an indian ornamental is usually a poecilotheria regalis.


Yes he does, still going on about them but he appreciates they require experience..... one day :whistling2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Just devoured a size 4 locust! Very happy now :2thumb:


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

the Indians are nice looking spids...as for roses not eating they do that, mine wouldnt eat for over 6 months an when she did eat she ate an ate :lol2:....so nothing to worry about.

see your from Salford mstypical im from there also well born there.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Thanks, I will keep an eye out next time i'm down at MPA  My fella want's an Indian Ornamental but I don't think i'm experienced enough yet!


 they're lovely spiders. i'm in the same boat so will stick to my little Avic. someone at work was worried cos their chile rose hasn't eaten for months so i gave her the advice i read here.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> it refers to the indian ornamental tree tarantulas of the genus poecilitheria. they are fast, bitey, & their venom can put you in hospital.


They arent all from India btw a lot are from Sri Lanka. The indian ornamental refers to one species which is P.regalis


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

2 spids I would recommend if you want to minimise crix going to waste are Lasiodora Parahybana (salmon pink birdeater). They get BIG, 6" leg span in first year & they gorge themselves to maintain that growth rate.
The other good 1 is Brachyopelma Smithi (mexican red knee). They are very docile, gorgous & fairly good feeders. I admit that I tend to handle mine for educational school visits & it got my wife over her arachnaphobia (she now has 3 nasty display only T's).


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

GBBS are always hungry, I think mines only refused food twice and that only lasted a week then she moulted. :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

jen1302 said:


> the Indians are nice looking spids...as for roses not eating they do that, mine wouldnt eat for over 6 months an when she did eat she ate an ate :lol2:....so nothing to worry about.
> 
> see your from Salford mstypical im from there also well born there.


Born here and still here lol where did you escape to?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes i'd like a salmon pink and a gbb, looking out for slings actually as i've really enjoyed watching my em skel grow :2thumb:


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

Northampton i escaped to to be with partner


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally got that pokie  bought a juvie today, was told about the speed but still a shock!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

mstypical said:


> Finally got that pokie  bought a juvie today, was told about the speed but still a shock!


I would say that pokies are middling in the speed ratings :2thumb: try a irminia or one of the tapinochilus . . .they dont do speed, they just teleport :whistling2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> I would say that pokies are middling in the speed ratings :2thumb: try a irminia or one of the tapinochilus . . .they dont do speed, they just teleport :whistling2:


I got a 4 inch Irminia yesterday. I had no issue getting it in to it's new house however it was straight in to a threat then went in the tub, sort of like....Look mate, don't rush me or I'll have ya! very nonchalant haha. It set about webbing up straight away. They are very beautiful spiders and pictures hardly do them justice. I have another 10 coming this week, 2cm slings for some breeding in time :2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> I would say that pokies are middling in the speed ratings :2thumb: try a irminia or one of the tapinochilus . . .they dont do speed, they just teleport :whistling2:


Try telling that to my rufilata's, they skin my irminia's alive when it comes to speed.
I do agree with the tapi's though, they are just ridiculously fast, its kinda funny, after its really scary.

What pokie did you end up getting?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> Try telling that to my rufilata's, they skin my irminia's alive when it comes to speed.
> I do agree with the tapi's though, they are just ridiculously fast, its kinda funny, after its really scary.
> 
> What pokie did you end up getting?


The one he wanted, the Indian. Or so i'm told, didn't get it from a shop and it doesn't look all that colourful, but then again I do this every time I buy a spid


----------

